# Nitto quill stems?



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I need a Nitto quill for a nice steel Merckx I'm building up. Does anyone know the max height from the minium insertion mark of a Nitto Deluxe quill? I just need about 8cm to make it work. I think it will.

I don't wanna get the giant long Nitto Technomic if I don't have to. Plus the Deluxe is nice and shiny.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

call Riv in the morning, they'll tell ya. 

I have a couple that are in bikes at the moment, but from memory they're about like a normal-size quill.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

I would measure it for you, except that the one bike I have one of those stems in is a garage 1600 miles from where I'm sitting.

But .....

I think this is your answer.

http://www.hiawathacyclery.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=14


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Nitto Deluxe*

The Nitto Deluxe quill stem is about 10-11 cm from the insertion mark to the top of the stem, so you should be fine. The Deluxe looks much nicer than the Technomic and is well worth the cost difference. Here's a photo of a Deluxe on my Bob Jackson and it is not fully extended. Unfortunately the mechanic scratched the stem by not tightening the bolt enough and it slid down.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Just to avoid ordering confusion, keep in mind that the Deluxe is also a Nitto 'Technomic.' Some dealers call them 'Technomic Deluxe' (as opposed to the longer-quilled and less elegant plain 'Technomic').


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Winner! Thanks tarwheel and everyone else. I'm ordering now. 

Nice Bob Jackson, btw.



tarwheel2 said:


> The Nitto Deluxe quill stem is about 10-11 cm from the insertion mark to the top of the stem, so you should be fine. The Deluxe looks much nicer than the Technomic and is well worth the cost difference. Here's a photo of a Deluxe on my Bob Jackson and it is not fully extended. Unfortunately the mechanic scratched the stem by not tightening the bolt enough and it slid down.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> The Nitto Deluxe quill stem is about 10-11 cm from the insertion mark to the top of the stem, so you should be fine. The Deluxe looks much nicer than the Technomic and is well worth the cost difference. Here's a photo of a Deluxe on my Bob Jackson and it is not fully extended. Unfortunately the mechanic scratched the stem by not tightening the bolt enough and it slid down.


You can polish the scratch out easily with rubbing compound and some elbow grease. Finish with a polishing compound or a good paste wax that has a polish in it.

I have the Technomic Standard on a 1984 Ross Mt. Rainier which uses a smaller diameter stem. I had to shave it down to the proper diameter for it to work and did that using a metal file and sandpaper. I finished with a fine sandpaper and then rubbing compound and polishing compound then a wax. Once I was done it looked like it did originally.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

One possible problem with the Nitto Technomic or Technomic Deluxe is that it may bottom out if the steerer tube of your fork is butted and your bike has a short head tube leaving the stem sticking up taller than you'd like. The minimum insertion line was as far as I could get the Deluxe inserted on two of my bikes. I ended up using a Nitto Dynamic instead which gives me about 8-8.5 cm above the minimum insert line to the top of the stem. http://www.ebikestop.com/nitto_dynamic_260_110mm_72d_145mm_1quot_road_quill-SM1410.php


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dresden said:


> One possible problem with the Nitto Technomic or Technomic Deluxe is that it may bottom out if the steerer tube of your fork is butted and your bike has a short head tube leaving the stem sticking up taller than you'd like. The minimum insertion line was as far as I could get the Deluxe inserted on two of my bikes. I ended up using a Nitto Dynamic instead which gives me about 8-8.5 cm above the minimum insert line to the top of the stem. http://www.ebikestop.com/nitto_dynamic_260_110mm_72d_145mm_1quot_road_quill-SM1410.php


Hmmm. I never thought about the steerer tube being butted. If the Deluxe somehow doesn't work, that Dynamic looks like it will. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ethism (Feb 4, 2019)

*Beware of this advice*



PBike said:


> You can polish the scratch out easily with rubbing compound and some elbow grease. Finish with a polishing compound or a good paste wax that has a polish in it.


Dear Internet:

Be extremely, extremely wary of this advice: You will likely tarnish your stem in unrepairable ways if it is followed.

There is a 'coating' or 'surface' (for lack of a better term) which accompanies some (all?) Nitto quill stems which rubbing compound destroys. You may be left with highly-over-polished marks on your stem that will become impossible to remedy: The scratch is gone, though now you have a stem with an enormously incongruous 'bright' patch surrounding the place a relatively-small blemish once resided.

Embrace the beausage*... Don't ruin your lovely stem in an attempt at spotless perfection. i.e. Don't be like me: Someone who wishes they could rewind time to last week before I had ever found this thread in search results... Sigh.

*'Beauty through usage' - Grant Petersen


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

ethism said:


> Dear Internet:
> Don't be like me: Someone who wishes they could rewind time to last week before I had ever found this thread in search results... Sigh.


If you could have rewound time to nine and a half years ago you still would have known.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ethism said:


> Dear Internet:
> 
> Be extremely, extremely wary of this advice: You will likely tarnish your stem in unrepairable ways if it is followed.
> 
> ...


Good thing you showed up and provided such great advice. Too bad you were nearly a decade late.


----------



## ethism (Feb 4, 2019)

Unfortunately, the web doesn't forget and certainly doesn't care how old this thread is (hence my stumbling upon it six days ago). 

This has nothing to do with your community and bumping old threads (I apologize for that, really): This thread surfaces in search results and responsible cautions should be put in place.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ethism said:


> Unfortunately, the web doesn't forget and certainly doesn't care how old this thread is (hence my stumbling upon it six days ago).
> 
> This has nothing to do with your community and bumping old threads (I apologize for that, really): This thread surfaces in search results and responsible cautions should be put in place.


I'm sure you've just saved countless stems from a fate worse than death.


----------



## ethism (Feb 4, 2019)

cxwrench said:


> I'm sure you've just saved countless stems from a fate worse than death.


I would have saved mine.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

ethism said:


> I would have saved mine.


post pics of your stem...

want to see how 'mangled' it looks.


----------



## ethism (Feb 4, 2019)

Oxtox said:


> post pics of your stem...
> 
> want to see how 'mangled' it looks.


Are you serious? Because I will take photos... Though I am suspicious of the intent.

I spent hours buffing out scratches on a stem that now has glowing marks around the places were scratches once existed. Now my once-beautiful Pearl shows evidence of an idiot who tried to buff out scratches on an already-overpriced stem in order to hide the fact that owner of the overpriced stem is an idiot.

Again, this really has nothing to do with you. This thing is simply a warning for search results—be wary, experiment first in an unobservable part of the stem, truly consider how serious this superficial blemish is before going at it with rubbing compound—because you might end up looking like something of a prat: No matter how you look at it.


----------



## ethism (Feb 4, 2019)

Redacted.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ethism said:


> Redacted.


Looks good to me...you talking about the bit on the top of the extension?


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

ethism said:


> Are you serious? Because I will take photos... Though I am suspicious of the intent.
> 
> I spent hours buffing out scratches on a stem that now has glowing marks around the places were scratches once existed. Now my once-beautiful Pearl shows evidence of an idiot who tried to buff out scratches on an already-overpriced stem in order to hide the fact that owner of the overpriced stem is an idiot.


Zombie thread lives again. 

I've done it - successfully. 

But whatcha gotta do is knock off the anodized surface and completely polish the whole thing. It will look wonderful but you'll be doomed to repolishing from time to time or it will turn gray.


----------

